# Confused about HR34 with DECA



## tonypitt (Jul 19, 2007)

I just had an installed switch out a HR22 with an HR34. I have one other HR22 in my home. The unit that was replaced sits right next to my DSL router. I have whole home running over Deca.

The HR22 had a white Deca box. From what I had read, I thought the HR22 had built in Deca. On that basis I expected that the HR34 would need a network cable and a coax cable and that is it. When the tech arrived to set up the equipment however, he didn't do it that way. He took my existing coax in cable and split it. He then ran one of those cables into the HR34 and the other into a box he called an "ethernet to coax connector." A web search turned up that this is a "Deca broadband with power supply" (http://www.usadigitalhd.com/directv-deca-broadband-with-power-supply-decabb1mr0-01/)

Is this really needed? I've seen several thread on here about what I think is this box, but I'm not clear whether it (a) is needed, (b) can be used but is not needed, or (c) can be used but creates an inefficient setup.

Can anyone provide guidance.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

The HR22 does not have built in DECA.

As far as the HR34, yes it can act as an Internet bridge but most installers don't know this. The one who installed mine didn't know so I showed him the posts from here. Your installer did your install the way they were trained to and there's nothing wrong with how he did it.


----------



## tonypitt (Jul 19, 2007)

Great. Thanks.


----------



## BigFoot48 (Aug 31, 2007)

I removed the free CCK DTV provided a few hours after the installer put it in along with our new HR34. Unnecessary clutter.


----------



## Raimar (Feb 14, 2012)

I did the same. I just had to reset some of my other HD receivers for them to connect to the HR34.


----------



## Bartman94 (Jan 18, 2012)

If your HR34 is close to your networking equipment you can connect it directly to your router using an ethernet cable and you will no longer need the bulky external DECA/CCK boxes like the HR2x models do. The HR34 has the DECA module already built in internally. The only HR2x model that also has a built in DECA is the HR24. The HR20 - HR23 models must have an external DECA. Even though the HR24 has a built in DECA, whenever you use the ethernet port on the HR24 it disables it's internal DECA so a direct connection won't work. With the HR34 though connecting an ethernet cable does nothing to it's internal DECA and it works seamlessly and flawlessly for all of your Whole-Home and networking applications such as DirecTV Cinema, PPV, DirecTV2PC, and On Demand programming without the need of another piece of equipment. And if you're like me; the fewer the number of pieces of equipment you have the better - LOL.

D* installers and technicians will tell you not to use this direct connect ethernet configuration as either they're not even aware yet that this configuration works perfectly, or they will simply tell you that they "don't recommend or support it." This is because they don't know where your HR34 is going to be located in relation to where your router is when they create the work order so as a blanketed policy they include the external DECA/CCK unit just in case you're going to connect your HR34 wirelessly. But if the HR34 wasn't specifically designed to use a direct ethernet connection to a router, then this configuration wouldn't even be possible and wouldn't even be an option.

Add to all this the 5 tuners eliminating recording conflicts, the PIP, the massive hard drive, being able to set up to 100 series links instead of only 50 like the other models, and so on and so on... and you've got an amazing piece of hardware on your hands. I absolutely love the HR34 so far.


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

Bartman94 said:


> ..If your HR34 is close to your networking equipment you can connect it directly to your router using an ethernet cable...


You should just put this in your signature :lol:


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Anyone know how quickly the ethernet bridge in the HR34 will start passing traffic? I ask since I could see a problem if there's a power hit in the house and all the STB's reboot. Would the HR34 be up quick enough so that other STB's in the home would be able to get an IP address from the router or end up with a 169.254.X.X address losing internet access?


----------



## azarby (Dec 15, 2006)

RAD said:


> Anyone know how quickly the ethernet bridge in the HR34 will start passing traffic? I ask since I could see a problem if there's a power hit in the house and all the STB's reboot. Would the HR34 be up quick enough so that other STB's in the home would be able to get an IP address from the router or end up with a 169.254.X.X address losing internet access?


Static IP's will fix that problem.


----------



## Bartman94 (Jan 18, 2012)

Hey azarby; how can I assign static IP's to all 4 of my DVR's? I have one HR34, 1 HR23, and 2 HR20's


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Bartman94 said:


> Hey azarby; how can I assign static IP's to all 4 of my DVR's? I have one HR34, 1 HR23, and 2 HR20's


You do this through the advanced networking setup menu.


----------



## Patrick G. (Sep 10, 2002)

So, when the installer replaced my HR24 with the HR34 last weekend, he left the DECA router, along with the DECA adapter both connected. Am I able to remove both and connect the HR34 directly to my switch via Cat6? Forgive me if the DECA adapter can't be connected via Ethernet - I'm not home right now and I do not remember what exactly it looks like. The DECA adapter is the little black rectangular box with 2 coax cables running off of it that sits behind my HR34. The DECA router is the little black square box that is currently connnected to my switch via Cat6. An Ethernet connection was not compatible for HR24 Whole-home DVR customers. Are you saying it is now with the HR34?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Patrick G. said:


> So, when the installer replaced my HR24 with the HR34 last weekend, he left the DECA router, along with the DECA adapter both connected. Am I able to remove both and connect the HR34 directly to my switch via Cat6? Forgive me if the DECA adapter can't be connected via Ethernet - I'm not home right now and I do not remember what exactly it looks like. The DECA adapter is the little black rectangular box with 2 coax cables running off of it that sits behind my HR34. The DECA router is the little black square box that is currently connnected to my switch via Cat6. An Ethernet connection was not compatible for HR24 Whole-home DVR customers. Are you saying it is now with the HR34?


see reply in the "other post of yours".


----------

